# Widows tracking gasket



## Ethan's Pops (Feb 7, 2008)

I own a 67 Post. I've replaced all the window seals/gaskets but, I have a problem.

The gasket/seal that is in the back of the window (Sort of flexible) I can't find a replacement for this.

Any ideas????????????????? :surprise:

Oh by the way. I'm building this Goat for my Grandson. I told him he could have it when he was only 3 years old. Dang, he's 14 now and still remembers that it's his car.


----------

